# Moving in April/ Need Furniture Shop



## Rab2606 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm moving to Dubai to work and live next month, company i'm working for are supplying me with an alowance to furnish our house, can anyone suggest a good place to buy furniture, a one stop shop type place. at reasonable prices if there is such a thing in Dubai 

Thanks


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

ikea for sure


----------



## Rab2606 (Jan 10, 2009)

i want something thats going to last and doesnt need me to build it


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

home center
marina
safita


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

there's some place called homes r us too at mazaya center on sheikh zayet


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Rab2606 said:


> i want something thats going to last and doesnt need me to build it


All the shops will deliver and build it for you if its flatpack, there is no charge by Ikea for this, not sure about the others.

DC


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> All the shops will deliver and build it for you if its flatpack, there is no charge by Ikea for this, not sure about the others.
> 
> DC


we got all our furniture from Homecentre in MOE and they delivered and built it within a few days of ordering in the shop.


----------



## Rab2606 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, thats a great help, 

I also need to buy a car for the missus, i'll need advice on this, is it better going new or secondhand and were to go for the best deal

Thanks 

Robert


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

You can get very good deals these days on pre-owned vehicles from galleries with 2 years warranty.

I don't know if price of new cars changed at all during past few months but sales went down drastically for sure. I would probably check out pre-owned vehicles first and then go for new cars if i couldn't find what i am looking for.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

PAN Emirates @ Ibn Battuta mall


----------



## adiwsusanto (Apr 1, 2009)

Go for 2nd hand direct from owner. There are lots of expats leaving the country. You might get a good deals (I did, on my first car).



Rab2606 said:


> Thanks guys, thats a great help,
> 
> I also need to buy a car for the missus, i'll need advice on this, is it better going new or secondhand and were to go for the best deal
> 
> ...


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Rab,
If you let me know your email I will forward you our furnishing brochure.
We supply complete packages from towels/linen and crockery down to beds and balcony furnishings which takes the hassle out of it.

Maybe we could help with some or all of it.
Good luck
Andrew

[email protected] 
050 744 8013


----------

